# Keihin carb link



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.keihin-us.com/am/_media/pdf/

pdf info sheets for them.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Good info, but the only problem I see is that Keihin doesn't list any info on the CVKR carbs that are on alot of the brutes, unless I am missing the info.


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

If I find any I'll post them, but mine is FI don't keep track of whats on what..

http://www.keihin-us.com/am/tuning/


----------

